# Pro Plan Shredded Blend Lamb and Rice (Adult)



## gkurt (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Of the foods mentioned, the Acana is by far the best IMO. Although many like ProPlan, the new shredded blends contain soy which many dogs have trouble with. As far as keeping your pup lean, many of the better foods are also higher in calories, so be sure to compare calorie content on the bags and feed accordingly. Most charts of how much to feed found on the bags is WAY too high. As far as the added glucosamine and chondroitin, the amount of that added to any food is far less than therapeuric. You would be much better off to add that separately in pill of powder form. Many use the human supplement form.which we can find here at any pharmacy or grocery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my... just saw the picture.... Rush is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## gkurt (May 12, 2009)

Thank you your girls also great!  and thank you for your kind advice, I add glukosamine preparate (Canvit Chondro, is the best in Turkiye) when Rush comes (2 months old). and everytime I check calorie and indragients contents of food. Soy bean, yes, one of my friends aggree with you. We will give PP SB tonight (mixture Hills and PP, for swicthing). I hope it will not cause any skin or digestive problems...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree about the Shredded Blend. My pups were on it and my Bama became very itching and it took forever to fix it. He got a lick sore from licking his skin and tried to eat his feet from them itching. It is wierd having to tell your dog to get his foot out of his mouth.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I agree about the Shredded Blend. My pups were on it and my Bama became very itching and it took forever to fix it. He got a lick sore from licking his skin and tried to eat his feet from them itching. It is wierd having to tell your dog to get his foot out of his mouth.


That made me laugh Carol.... when Penny is really tired, she lays on her side with her paw in her mouth. I'm sure if she had a thumb she'd be sucking it!!! That's my girl.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Montana has always been on PP ever since he was 8 weeks old. He is doing better on the shredded blend weight managment @ age 7 1/2. before the regular adult pp he was always chewing his hair off his front paws. 

Penny&Maggies's Mom - Montana will lay on the floor with his paw in his mouth too and fall asleep. He looks so cute and everytime I try to sneek and get my camera he hears me and takes it out. too funny


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Both Comet and Dakota developed food allergies on Pro Plan. I switched them to California Natural and it all cleared up in 6 weeks, including Dakota's ears which were a major problem for him since he was a puppy. From that point we never had another issue with hot spots, allergies or his ears.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am a huge advocate of ProPlan. However, I was adamantly against replacing Original Formula with "Shredded Blends" and was actively involved in the campaign to bring it back. "Shredded Blends" (we have another name for it :curtain costs more and contains cheaper ingredients. It was a marketing ploy that I think has, and will continue to, backfire on Purina. The crap that they would like us to think is shredded meat is soy, a cheap source of protein that I have rarely, if ever, seen _any _dog do well on.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I feed Acana and I am very happy with it.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Gkurt, welcome to the Forum! This place is great...

Ours was on ProPlan Chicken & Rice Shredded Blend. He just turned 1...after hearing comments about the soy, I called Purina, the local Petcos/Petsmarts, etc to see if they would bring back the original formula (as Pointgold mentioned above), but nothing! I tried for months and finally made the decision to switch from Purina all together as we can't find the original formula and I don't want to feed him Performance formula. 

It really depends on your personal preference and how your dog does on it. It takes a ton of research! My friend has a Labrador Retriever on Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach (it's salmon) and loves it...no soy.

Good luck and Rush is adorable!


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

as pointgold recommendation, 
i also feed my boy pro plan performance right now, on 2-3 cup/ day........ no problem so far, and i've noticed that he get less scratching than before, previously he was on shreded blend beef pro plan

hope this help


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Gkurt, Welcome! You're sure to find tons of good info & advice here. Rush is one beautiful boy!

Just this week, I began switching Max (10 months) over to an adult food. I chose Pro Plan because it was the only decent one I could find at the store. I went with the Pro Plan "Selects" (not the _Shredded_) because it was available in Beef & Barley flavor and Max is more of a beef lover than he is chicken.

Does anyone know of any issues with the "Selects" I should watch for? (Other than soft stools.) Today it seems that one of his ears is bothering him, but I can't see anything yet. :crossfing

Thanks!
-Trids





BeauShel said:


> I agree about the Shredded Blend. My pups were on it and my Bama became very itching and it took forever to fix it. He got a lick sore from licking his skin and tried to eat his feet from them itching. It is wierd having to tell your dog to get his foot out of his mouth.


----------



## gkurt (May 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind advise. I am happy to see you and your kind interest. Actually I prefer Acana Provincial Series than others because of organic contents. But as I mentioned Rush has a Hip displasia unfortunalety  and our vet.s told us we should switch another food has less calorie or protein content, to control weight. They suggested Hill's Lamb and Rice or Pro Plan Lamb and Rice, so Pro Plan is more popular in Turkey. Lots of friends are using this food for their pups. Just one of them told soy may be cause some allergie problems. I will observe Rush and write to you, if any problems will performed. Thank you kind interest again... Best for you and your lovely goldens from Turkey! 








(2 months old)


----------

